# Wayfarers With Croakies?



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

On vacation in RI last week, I saw a gentlemen wearing croakies with his Wayfarers? He did not look bad, but I just always connected croakies with more of an active/sporty pair of sunglasses? Am I mistaken?

I bought my first pair of sunglasses this year, a pair of black Ray Ban 2132 "New Wayfarers." Have been wearing them while sailing but I have to be extra cautious not to lose them. Just wanted to know everyone's take on Wayfarers with croakies. I have also read that Cotton Suiters are more suitable for Wayfarers, but I am not very crazy about Cotton Suiters.

Also, I have a fairly narrow face which I am assuming would not normally be suitable for Wayfarers. The RB 2132 New Wayfarers seemed a lot smaller all around and most notably narrower than the Original Wayfarers, that is why I bought them. Is this true or was it just my imagination? And, do the RB 2132 New Wayfarers come in multiple sizes?

Thanks


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I wear cheap knockoffs because I lose/break sunglasses a lot. But I consider my "Wayfarers" my sporty sunglasses and my "Clubmasters" my more staid ones. I wouldn't hesitate to put croakies (or cotton suiters) on a pair of Wayfarers to go sailing or whatever.

The disadvantage of Wayfarer-style for sporty pursuits, I've found, is that the frame does interfere with peripheral vision just a bit.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

There was a huge boom in Wayfarers in the 80's alog with the big Croakie boom... it was the "must have" for those of a certain age


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wayfarers are very preppy sunglasses. Sailing is a very preppy sport. If you sail on anything smaller than a large yacht, you probably want to wear croakies. So, croakies and wayfarers are natural partners.

I think however, the less practical they are for the situation, the more ridiculous they seem. Wearing sunglasses as you walk down madison ave? lose the croakies. same for driving (exception for convertibles). golf? sure. mowing the lawn? probably not.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Function trumps form, in this instance. Use the Croakies or...lose the Wayfarers! Easy choice, methinks.


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

NYtrad said:


> Have been wearing them while sailing but I have to be extra cautious not to lose them. Just wanted to know everyone's take on Wayfarers with croakies.


You are trying too hard. You're sailing -- if you need them, get them. Do you waltz around in a double-breasted blazer, peaked cap and white flannels while everyone else is wrapped up in oilies and puking in buckets?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't have wayfarers but would be interested if they came in narrower sizes as you suggest. 

I wear wire frames on a lanyard while at the marina. 

With my plastic frames, I wear the lanyard more often just so they don't slide down my face so mutch.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

My non-perscription Wayfarers have glass lenses and they weigh a bit more than other sunglasses. They also don't have any flexible nose pads. So slippage is an issue.

If you are participating in any activity that is likely to require both hands in use at any given time, and you are likely to sweat, then some sort of retention device is a good idea.

I prefer Jorgensons.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Cary Grant said:


> There was a huge boom in Wayfarers in the 80's alog with the big Croakie boom... it was the "must have" for those of a certain age


That was my memory too! It's funny/sad how much society recycles behaviors of the past....


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

i see no issue. if you don't have some sort of retention device on your shades, they will get lost or broken sailing especially if you are on a dinghy or racing yachts. fwiw, many of the guys i race with don't wear any branded strap, but instead something cobbled together from spare line or electrical tape

i don't have wayfarer's but they are a fairly thick frame. croakie has the XL model which is designed for fatter frames and works very nicely on my maui jims but don't work at all on my ray-ban aviators.


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Wayfarers, which I changed after three days of discomfort for a similar model, the Wayfarer Clubmaster, shape is very similar but with nose pads and metalic frame for the lenses... they're a bit more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Ricardo-CL said:


> I recently bought a pair of Wayfarers, which I changed after three days of discomfort for a similar model, the Wayfarer Clubmaster, shape is very similar but with nose pads and metallic frame for the lenses... they're a bit more expensive, but worth it.


I am rough on glasses. The plastic frames take more abuse than the metal ones. My wire rimmed Aviators lasted just a few months. The Wayfarers with the heavy plastic frames really stand up to abuse, and the glass lenses are far more scratch resistant than the plastic lenses on other glasses. The hinges appear to be more robust on the Wayfarers too.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Croakies are anathema _unless_ they are justified by practical considerations. Wearing them to frat parties or bars in the city is grounds for a beating. Wearing them when on the water, OTOH, is fine. Particularly if you're heeling hard on a nice beam reach...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Croakies are anathema _unless_ they are justified by practical considerations. Wearing them to frat parties or bars in the city is grounds for a beating. Wearing them when on the water, OTOH, is fine. Particularly if you're heeling hard on a nice beam reach...


YARR!!

https://www.youtube.com/user/AeolusIICB#play/uploads/3/lmpwwwucg4A


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Avast, you scurvy dog!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Surgical rubber tubing (available in "natural" from your drug store or in black on-line) works fine for this application and is very, very cheap. 

1. Cut to length
2. Wet the ends of your eye glasses
3. Pull on the tubing

The hold will improve over the first 24 hours as the water evaporates.

A single drop of dish washing soap in a cup of water will make the application easier but will require greater wait time for the hold to be sufficient.


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

NYTRAD - I wear the same glasses as you do. I have Croakies on them because it is easier to keep up with them and when they are put on the top of the head, they get filmy. When I am wearing a suit I take the Croakies off because it looks funny.

Woulda - I have a link to the "New Wayfarer" below. They also come in Polarizes options. They are not as big as the origingal. I get alot of compliments on them. My wife also has a pair with black frames and natural/brown colored arms. They look great and I recomend anyone investing in a pair.

https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Ban-2132-Wayfarer-Sunglasses/dp/B000GLIE4M

I do fish and would not wear Wayfarers on a boat as they are bit casual in terms of looks and they are not very practical on the water. The nose piece is also all plastic with no rubber stopping so they like to slide when looking down. Instead, I wear a pair of Natives or Costa Del Mar(both polarized) with Croakies that have a fitting to tighten or loosen them on the laniard.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mascarorj said:


> Woulda - I have a link to the "New Wayfarer" below. They also come in Polarizes options. They are not as big as the origingal. I get alot of compliments on them. My wife also has a pair with black frames and natural/brown colored arms. They look great and I recomend anyone investing in a pair.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Ban-2132-Wayfarer-Sunglasses/dp/B000GLIE4M


Thanks, even the "small" ones are 52mm and my glasses are only 45mm.

(I got a real big, thin head.)


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Wayfarers have robust hinges; lesser hinges can wear from hanging by the arms on the croakies. 

Just another worry to think about.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

mascarorj said:


> I do fish and would not wear Wayfarers on a boat as they are a bit casual in terms of looks ...


Am I misreading, or are you really concerned about looking too casual while fishing??

The part about them not being practical on the water, I could understand.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> Am I misreading, or are you really concerned about looking too casual while fishing??


Reminds me of the Jeff Foxworthy line about being too drunk to fish. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> Am I misreading, or are you really concerned about looking too casual while fishing??
> 
> The part about them not being practical on the water, I could understand.


So I guess I should read my posts before hitting "submitt reply". What I should have said is that they are not the most practical fishing galsses - the end. It does seem a bit odd in retrospect that I would have put that there.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I always wear some kind of strap on my glasses on a boat - any type of boat. Its just too easy to lose them overboard without them. I wear glasses more adapted to mountain climbing (as do a number of my friends) with glasses that have leather side covers to block the wind and glare from getting behind the lenses, these glasses have a string attached to each arm to keep them from falling overboard. This keeps my eyes from drying out and burning out from glare. When I get anywhere I switch to sunglasses that are more suited for land. In my case I wear a vintage pair of Revo's from the mid 1990's I bought on Ebay because their glass lenses and coatings are unmatched by today's lenses.


----------



## NYtrad (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input. I will surely be purchasing croakies.

On another note, I have a fairly narrow face. Do you know of any sunglasses that would be more suitable for my face size?

The Costa Del Mar website has no size chart, so it would be too much of a risk for me to order those online.


----------



## mascarorj (May 19, 2009)

As far as a fit I would suggest that you go to a Sunglass Hut or a store of that kind. I have had a ton of different brands and I always seem to have to do that to find a pair. The Wayfarer that you and I both have is larger then as the others that I have. Natives fit pretty slim as do Maui Jims and some Costa Del Mar models. Smith is a good one as well. Once you find a pair you like, find them online and order from there and save.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

NYtrad said:


> Thanks to everyone for your input. I will surely be purchasing croakies.
> 
> On another note, I have a fairly narrow face. Do you know of any sunglasses that would be more suitable for my face size?
> 
> The Costa Del Mar website has no size chart, so it would be too much of a risk for me to order those online.


get a small tape measure and either measure the frame width of glasses you currently have and that fit well or measure a pair at sunglass hut that fit well. If you then go to sunglass websites many times you will be able to find measurements for different styles listed. You can then at least get some sense of if they are narrow enough or not. Its hard to buy glasses over the web for the simple reason that fit is so important with glass frames.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

deanayer said:


> I wear glasses more adapted to mountain climbing (as do a number of my friends) with glasses that have leather side covers to block the wind and glare from getting behind the lenses, these glasses have a string attached to each arm to keep them from falling overboard. ...


You should take great care not to wear mountain climbing sun glasses while driving. The loss of peripheral vision on the mountain (or on a boat) might not ever be a problem, but while driving it is a huge problem. To exacerbate the problem the human mind quickly accommodates to the lost peripheral vision and does not acknowledge that it is lost. In other words you are driving while half blind. Not a problem on a power boat while fishing, but on a sail boat I would be concerned about swinging boom arms.


----------

